# No local experience? Hardly any jobs in SA !



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

I am sure there a quite a few of you with the same experience.

After more than two months of applying to every relevant opening on Seek/Snipey/JobNet, talking to many recruiters, cold calling local companies, networking with friends of friends etc. I have still not landed a IT job in Adelaide. I have also applied to Junior level positions but the answer still comes back as you were unsuccessful ! I have more than 7 years of experience working with well known multinational companies.

All of them want "local experience". A few recruiters simply reject the application if they find no experience in Australia. Java is Java all around the world ! I think they are apprehensive about the culture thing... Not sure.

I have been contacted upfront by a few recruiters and my application went ahead to their client but then nothing from there on. I know it does take time to get the first job in Oz as things are a bit slow and Aug-Sept is apparently a period of hiring activity but the job openings seem to have just dried out in Adelaide.

I am seriously planning to shift to Melbourne. I don't know how to go about taking the permission from SA Govt on this as I am on a 176 visa. I know I got the visa quicker as they sponsored but then there are really not enough opportunities in SA to accomodate the existing and the incoming professionals.

Anyone who has shifted to another state because of lack of job opportunities ?


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

atsurti said:


> I am sure there a quite a few of you with the same experience.
> 
> After more than two months of applying to every relevant opening on Seek/Snipey/JobNet, talking to many recruiters, cold calling local companies, networking with friends of friends etc. I have still not landed a IT job in Adelaide. I have also applied to Junior level positions but the answer still comes back as you were unsuccessful ! I have more than 7 years of experience working with well known multinational companies.
> 
> ...


what is your area of expertise?


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

spin123 said:


> what is your area of expertise?


Java, J2EE, Oracle, Spring, Hibernate and stuff...


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

Since you have searched for jobs for more than 2 months(without any success), why don't you inform the status to SA immigration and move to melb or Sydney......


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi atsurti;
I am also in the same boat (the only exception being that I have being trying for 2 weeks)...
Adelaide seems to be having the least job opportunities across all sectors/fields...
I am also on a 176 visa and am thinking about moving somewhere else...



atsurti said:


> I am sure there a quite a few of you with the same experience.
> 
> After more than two months of applying to every relevant opening on Seek/Snipey/JobNet, talking to many recruiters, cold calling local companies, networking with friends of friends etc. I have still not landed a IT job in Adelaide. I have also applied to Junior level positions but the answer still comes back as you were unsuccessful ! I have more than 7 years of experience working with well known multinational companies.
> 
> ...


----------



## ronkhu (Mar 21, 2012)

atsurti said:


> Java, J2EE, Oracle, Spring, Hibernate and stuff...


Hey - Thats bad to hear abt it.

So, how are you sustaining - through part time jobs or exhausting your funds that you carried ?


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

ronkhu said:


> Hey - Thats bad to hear abt it.
> 
> So, how are you sustaining - through part time jobs or exhausting your funds that you carried ?


The latter... I am looking for a relevant job in my field as long as I can sustain.


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

spin123 said:


> Since you have searched for jobs for more than 2 months(without any success), why don't you inform the status to SA immigration and move to melb or Sydney......


That's the question I have... Has anyone done that?


----------



## wondersworld (Jun 6, 2012)

atsurti said:


> I am sure there a quite a few of you with the same experience.
> 
> After more than two months of applying to every relevant opening on Seek/Snipey/JobNet, talking to many recruiters, cold calling local companies, networking with friends of friends etc. I have still not landed a IT job in Adelaide. I have also applied to Junior level positions but the answer still comes back as you were unsuccessful ! I have more than 7 years of experience working with well known multinational companies.
> 
> ...


What sort of research did you do before applying for SA SS? I would like to think that you researched the job market well and didn't do it purely to hurry the visa along, and now been caught out.


----------



## ronkhu (Mar 21, 2012)

atsurti said:


> The latter... I am looking for a relevant job in my field as long as I can sustain.


But if you dont mind - Can i ask you if there are options available to sustain yourself by doing part time jobs without exhausting your own funds while you still keep your hunt on for the desired / designated field jobs.


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

wondersworld said:


> What sort of research did you do before applying for SA SS? I would like to think that you researched the job market well and didn't do it purely to hurry the visa along, and now been caught out.


I applied for SA sponsorship almost a year ago... There were opportunities on job websites at that time... The opportunities are still coming up occasionally but what I did not know at that time is that most companies want local experience. Most recruiters here are not ready to represent those who don't have local experience. Moreover, when I applied for jobs from home no one replied as I was still not in the country.

I could not have possibly known the local experience problem before actually coming here and facing the issue. Java is Java everywhere. Does Oracle behave differently in Oz? Do you have to write different SQL statements to get results in Oz? I really don't understant this local experience thing but yeah I know I need to keep looking.

There are many other IT pros facing the same issue - Read this - http://www.linkedin.com/e/xlg459-h4...890609/view_disc/?hs=false&tok=1ex50QDnXCyRk1


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

ronkhu said:


> But if you dont mind - Can i ask you if there are options available to sustain yourself by doing part time jobs without exhausting your own funds while you still keep your hunt on for the desired / designated field jobs.


You can do some adhoc jobs but I have not yet started looking in that direction. It is easy to lose focus once you start getting paid. Centerlink will not help you to find jobs. The only thing they will do is register you with one of the job agencies and since you cannot be on centerlink payments for the first 24 months the job agency does not give you a priority. Getting the first job is tough but it also depends on which city you are in and many many other factors.


----------



## ronkhu (Mar 21, 2012)

hmmmm

I guess, you can wait for a month or so and then initiate your move to a different state and also notify the SS authorities with proof that you are not able to secure a job here hence need to to clear off the morla obligation signed for that state.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Now, listen carefully and trust me, this will help

1. Give the recruiter what they want - if the JD says minimum 5 years experience, dont show 10 years experience, you are over qualified for the job and they wont consider you

2. You have to be in Australia to be considered unless your skill is really really in demand and they can not find anyone, keep yourself in the recruiter's place, will you take someone or consider someone who isnt onshore when you have 50 resumes from people sitting in Australia willing to join tomorrow?

3. If they ask for ABC skills, give them ABC skills, not ABCDEFGH. . . . . makes you over qualified again. To the most give them a couple of extra things that you feel are relevant to the job but making your CV very ambitious wont get you anywhere

4. Australian experience is important to a huge extent, every place has a culture they follow, Indians don't know what OH&S is, well even if one knows, the rules re different plus culture is different, people I know are surprised by my english, when i tell them i got 8+ in IELTS, they cant believe it and they say you have been here for long?? because you speak perfect english, for them non english speaking countries like PK, Ind are way behind, i dont blame them, I come across people from Sri Lanka, India, Pakistan and few other countries who can not speak a single work in English, i wonder how they got here.

5. Make contacts on Linkedin, they all check your Linkedin profile first

6. No lying in the CV, they do ref check

and when I say over ambitious CV, it is simple, if you have done too much and are willing to join a place where not all your skill is required, they feel you will leave soon. They spend a lot of money on recruiters, if someone leaves in a few months, it means they have to pay again


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

ronkhu said:


> hmmmm
> 
> I guess, you can wait for a month or so and then initiate your move to a different state and also notify the SS authorities with proof that you are not able to secure a job here hence need to to clear off the morla obligation signed for that state.


I completely agree. It's not just a simple case of saying that you cannot find a job but also proving it, so for the other poster, do make sure that you keep proof of all the job applications that you have made and additionally, be prepared to show that you were qualified for every single one of those jobs, just in case it is brought up that you may be applying for jobs that you are not qualified for.

Keep track of the job markets and the number of jobs available each day, copies of emails where agents have stated that you do not have local experience, etc, so that you have a good case.

I suspect though that you will be asked to wait at least 6 months before they will consider your case as 2 months, I would say, is not enough time to come to the conclusion that there are no jobs, even if that may be the case.

As someone has suggested, get a part time job in a different field - it'll at least ease off the pressure on your savings, as you will certainly need all the cash you can get if you are able to move to a new city.


----------



## tryingaustralia (Sep 2, 2011)

anj, Maz, and other senior memebers around ... u guys rock!! got such a big heart to help every one around!! truly admirable!:clap2::clap2:


----------



## KL_User (Jul 4, 2011)

atsurti said:


> I am sure there a quite a few of you with the same experience.
> 
> After more than two months of applying to every relevant opening on Seek/Snipey/JobNet, talking to many recruiters, cold calling local companies, networking with friends of friends etc. I have still not landed a IT job in Adelaide. I have also applied to Junior level positions but the answer still comes back as you were unsuccessful ! I have more than 7 years of experience working with well known multinational companies.
> 
> ...



Hi Atsurti,

First of all, I would like you to know that we all have gone through this phase of searching for a job and not getting one. Some of us have been lucky to get a job relatively quickly but others have taken a while. So just try and be a bit patient. I know its easier said than done but believe me, you just gotta hold on.

1.) Create a Linkedin profile as quickly as you can. I never cared about creating one but after reaching here, I got many recruiters contacting me directly. So do so fast.

2.) Don't let this 'local experience' thing dishearten you. In IT there is no such thing as 'local experience'. I've worked in IT for the last 8 years across multiple countries and when I came to Australia, apart from one stupid agent, no one else ever broached that topic with me. Its either just a tactic to get you to accept a lower offer or just an excuse not to give you the job. So don't worry : your years of experience will count ...not for some crappy company but one which will truly appreciate and value those years.

3.) Modify your CV. I'm yet to come across an 'Australian' CV but do the cuts and snips to make things precise. 

4.) Do not shorten your work experience, just to fit the job. You'll get lower pay and prospects, both of which you'll regret later. Over qualifications might matter for other profiles but definitely in IT : its all about experience.

5.) Search this forum, for a list of IT recruiters ... some of the good ones ....are Hays, Robert Walters etc .....

6.) Be open to working on contractual basis, no matter how short. This helps recruiters position you better.

7.) Don't lose heart. Everything takes time. Just be confident and everything will be ok. Let me tell you one thing : there's a good market for Java ....maybe its smaller in SA ...but its definitely there .... and don't let anyone else tell you otherwise .....so cheer up, chin up ..... and dont lose heart .... and all the best !


----------



## Sanjukta (Mar 9, 2012)

I understand what ANJ is trying to say about the over experience part. Makes complete sense but even if we are able to modify our resume to custom fit for every job I dont think that is possible to do with our LinkedIn profile. Recruiters will most likely look into our linkedin profile and the the fact will be out. Also as KL_User pointed out that this may result in getting less salary than the candidate may actually deserve which may really be true. However at some point less salary is better than no job but how do manage to keep our resume and linkedin profile in sync?


----------



## RSR410 (Jun 3, 2012)

Sometimes I really dont understand If thet are need local exp candidates then why they are putting occupations in the demand list and importing ppls from overseas...


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

When they need and prefer local experience, why they list an Occupation High in Demand for immigrant. Is is something to allure them to pack every thing and come that far where they will be asked to provide local experience first, but how if one doesnot get the job ?


----------



## forlorn79 (Jun 10, 2011)

Labeeb Ahmed said:


> When they need and prefer local experience, why they list an Occupation High in Demand for immigrant. Is is something to allure them to pack every thing and come that far where they will be asked to provide local experience first, but how if one doesnot get the job ?


Skills added on immi list are just based on number of jobs created and the number of jobs expected to be available in the future. So its just stats and they dont guarantee that you will get jobs. One thing about companies and creating jobs is in order for them to invest on anything they need to know there is adequate IT labour in the market.


----------



## forlorn79 (Jun 10, 2011)

I think a positive thing though that as kl_user has demonstrated that companies are open to overseas candidate and what is more positive is that local experience is not in the forefront(though can be an advantage) to me who will move there i think i not only have to brush up on my IT skills but I need to brush up on English language skills so I can show i can work (which is not hard if you have a long career) but to communicate as well


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

But atsurti looks good in Eng., at least in writing, i am sure.
You must have asked them Atsurti that how one can get local experience with out getting job?


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

And I think one should start some job atleast to meet on going expenses and keep searching for the reasonable and related one. Having no job at all ends up in depression.
If such jobs are available or gone short as well and what one can earn from them ?


----------



## OzWay (Mar 1, 2012)

Here is my personal experience so far...

Been here for about a month now and trying to apply for every job I find on seek with keyword 'test' (I am a senior testing professional). As atsurti mentioned, there are hardly any jobs in SA at the moment. Hope to see some openings in aug-sept as someone mentioned.

Got a few rejection mails from recruiters/companies mentioning different reasons (but none said 'no local exp' yet). I guess the responses are pretty stereotypical and they all say the same thing - 'there are better qualified professionals available than you for this position'. I understand that this response is a copy-paste and nothing to get disheartened.

My local friends here are not surprised by this progress (or the lack of it) and it seems everyone goes through this phase in the beginning. The fact that you are getting rejections implies you have entered the job market and made yourself visible to the recruiters world. That is indeed a good thing. 

Having said this, I understand and share the pain of leaving behind all goodies in home country and end up being jobless in a rather expensive country like Oz. For most of us in IT field, being unemployed is rather something we never thought of and hence this situation hurts even more. 

Thank god we have this forum to share our feelings and get some comfort in times like these.


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

OzWay said:


> Here is my personal experience so far...
> 
> Been here for about a month now and trying to apply for every job I find on seek with keyword 'test' (I am a senior testing professional). As atsurti mentioned, there are hardly any jobs in SA at the moment. Hope to see some openings in aug-sept as someone mentioned.
> 
> ...


OzWay, I saw ur signature and it says that u got SA SS and landed in Melbourne...u have Vic SS as well? how are you staying in Melbourne?


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

If the Job situation is same in all occupations in SA or it is particularly in IT ? What about some odd jobs, what type of jobs are available and what do they pay ?


----------



## OzWay (Mar 1, 2012)

Destination Journey said:


> OzWay, I saw ur signature and it says that u got SA SS and landed in Melbourne...u have Vic SS as well? how are you staying in Melbourne?


Well, there is no restriction on where you can land (first entry or otherwise also). However, I have to start living in SA within two months from my arrival in Oz. I got this confirmation from SA gov regarding this. I am staying with my cousin here and looking for jobs in adelaide.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Sanjukta said:


> I understand what ANJ is trying to say about the over experience part. Makes complete sense but even if we are able to modify our resume to custom fit for every job I dont think that is possible to do with our LinkedIn profile. Recruiters will most likely look into our linkedin profile and the the fact will be out. Also as KL_User pointed out that this may result in getting less salary than the candidate may actually deserve which may really be true. However at some point less salary is better than no job but how do manage to keep our resume and linkedin profile in sync?


I got sent a very interesting article about a while back about the so-called Australian resume and the issue of over-qualification was actually addressed by the writer, who is also a recruiter. His advice was that you should include details of all jobs that are relevant to the position on your CV - delete the earlier ones that are irrelevant such as the student job flipping burgers in McDonald.

If you have been in the same industry for yonder years, only put down your most relevant jobs. However, do not delete anything useful off your CV - just state them and include a statement that a full CV is available upon request, to let the employer know that you can provide details of those earlier jobs if they require it.

Also, if you have worked for small companies abroad, it is quite likely that employers and recruiters will not know who they are, so include a brief overview of the company. Obviously, if you've been working for Microsoft, there won't be any need for this as everyone knows who they are but few people would even have heard of Joe Blog IT Support in India or Seychelles or wherever, so you have to offer that information upfront.

It takes a while to land your first job but once you are happily employed, your phone will not stop ringing with new offers, so for everyone who is struggling to land that first job, hang in there - your turn will come. In the meantime, get a part-time job to keep money flowing in. There is no shame in stacking shelves or flipping burgers if it puts food on the table.


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

You are absolutely right Maz.


----------



## jb12 (Jan 27, 2012)

OzWay said:


> Here is my personal experience so far...
> 
> Got a few rejection mails from recruiters/companies mentioning different reasons (but none said 'no local exp' yet). I guess the responses are pretty stereotypical and they all say the same thing - 'there are better qualified professionals available than you for this position'. I understand that this response is a copy-paste and nothing to get disheartened.


I think it is only in Australia that I've heard the excuse "no local exp" from people on this forum and from talking to others while visiting Australia. Could more Australian recruiters provide a better excuse? I think most people that are planning to move to Australia have checked out forums online about how to get a job,etc. I am sure majority of us are aware that there are people out there that get recruited for an Australian job while being overseas. So the excuse of the requirement of "no local experience" is not consistent. A better response like stated above is to tell the applicant, there was just another person that was better qualified for the position for various reasons,etc. 

In my opinion, I think it is a lame excuse to provide someone that you don't have local experience. I think only certain occupations mostly that fall under health and safety would likely require some type of training and certification before they maybe able to start working. Examples such as doctors, nurses, civil engineers, architects,etc.. Each country has different guidelines for safety,etc. However, all other occupations that are at an office and mostly do paper work, computers, etc. I would think each person that is hired into the company would have to do some training classes to understand the company's culture and different work processes. I don't think it would make a difference if the employee is local or from overseas. Each company has a different culture that workers will have to get adjusted to. One example would be someone that used to work in a small company and now works in a bigger company. To get things accomplished, it might take longer because more approvals are required from different groups,etc.


----------



## rangola1 (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi,

In Australia, will they treat Newzealand experience as equal to Aus exp.....or still they are going to say that they need Aus experiece...??


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

I think in Sydney / Melbourne, they dont require local experience much. Because I have received calls in which employer is willing to hire but they want us to join within one week. Anyways people in IT in Sydney / Melbourne can actually verify whether local experience is a hindrance in getting job in those cities


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Labeeb Ahmed said:


> But atsurti looks good in Eng., at least in writing, i am sure.
> You must have asked them Atsurti that how one can get local experience with out getting job?


The issue of local experience reminds me of when we all first graduate and try to find a job. Most of us have so many doors slammed in our faces, with employers stating that we do not have any work experience, and we walk away wondering how we are supposed to get that experience if no one will even give us a chance or teach us anything.

So, I completely agree with you in that respect when we ask, how are new migrants supposed to get local experience if no local employer is willing to employ them. Yes, it may not work out with a new employee - they may not be able to do the job or fit in with the culture, but this is what probation period is for. Similarly, an employer could initially employ someone on a contract, which is what a lot of the mining giants do, and then offer a permanent position once the employee has proven themselves.

Many migrants have a wealth of experience to offer and when the issue of local experience keeps cropping up, it's no wonder that a lot of migrants tend to change jobs regularly. A lot of employers and recruiters use local experience as a convenient excuse to offer a lower salary and unfortunately, this breeds a culture of job hopping as, as much as someone would like to work for a particular employer for yonder years, they need to put food on the table, so if more money is offered, it's only natural that they jump ship, especially when they have the much desired local experience!


----------



## prashanthurria (Sep 20, 2012)

@atsurti I am in the same boat as you were about an Year back. I came to Australia a week back and am facing the same problem No Local Experience - No Job. Though I am on a 175 Visa and can move around but still it is disheartening. What is your Status now? Did you manage to get a job if so after how long and what strategy did you employ . How did you go about finding your first Aussie Job.


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

prashanthurria said:


> @atsurti I am in the same boat as you were about an Year back. I came to Australia a week back and am facing the same problem No Local Experience - No Job. Though I am on a 175 Visa and can move around but still it is disheartening. What is your Status now? Did you manage to get a job if so after how long and what strategy did you employ . How did you go about finding your first Aussie Job.


Joining the thread


----------



## yojo (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi prashanthurria, hope that things have worked out well for you on you job hunt. If you have already found your job, would you mind sharing some of your experiences? Thanks a mil..


----------

